# Tarpon Jump Video



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Enjoy it.


----------



## Bill C (May 23, 2004)

Very cool Scott. Well done. It's sure fun to watch those critters come rocketing out of the water.


----------



## topwatrout (Aug 25, 2009)

Great video


----------



## bmckenney (Jul 14, 2015)

Nice compilation of jumps. My limited experience is that catching jumps on video is no easy task.


----------



## MarksHobby (Oct 28, 2015)

That was awesome! Thanks for posting.


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

Nice work...I like the casual way the guy walks toward a rod that is bowed up...


----------



## Snookered (Jun 16, 2009)

nice vid Scott!
snookered


----------



## Cat1234 (Sep 4, 2012)

Wow! Never caught one of those. Great video for sure!


----------



## teamfirstcast (Aug 23, 2006)

thanks!


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

A nice video!
I have never caught a tarpon, and only seen one caught. I happened to be looking at just the right place when it jumped after first hooked, and it was beautiful.


----------

